# Spring Creek White Bass 1-23-10



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

A buddy and I launched at ~8:45am at Edgewater Park and began to make our way upstream in Spring Creek. We tried several different spots and several different lure types and, after several hours, only had 12 or so in the ice chest. Then, an older guy (maybe 50's) who was driving a very small and strangely shaped Skeeter boat approached us while he was traveling back downstream. He asked us if we eat the white bass and, after telling him that we do, gave us 6 or seven really good sized fish that he had just caught upstream. He also told us where he was catching them and how. We thanked him, he continued downstream, and we made our way upstream to the spot about which we were told. We arrived at the spot to find that it was just like he told us. We caught fish after fish for some time, but then we had to leave due to the approaching nightfall. We ended the day with 39 white bass (many of which were very large) and would have easily hit our limit were it not for our running out of time. Thanks for the fish and tips Skeeter-guy!


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

*Right on!*

Thanks for the report and congrats on the great catch! Just for the record "50's" does not qualify as "older", I think that phrase does not apply until you are at least 60. :biggrin:

AlaskaTex


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

HOLY...! Nice Catch! What do white bass taste like? Anything like Bluegills or Yellow Bass?


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

*LOL*

50's is older than me.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

where is edgewater park and can you put in a 16 ft jon boat there as well, if so let me know i would love to try this spot out, thanks!!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

nice catch, what was the trick the "older guy" gave to you on how to catch those fish.


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

*info:*

LS7747:
Edgewater Park (I'm pretty sure that's what it called) is on the north side of San Jacinto river where it crosses the Eastex freeway. My boat is a Carolina Skiff J16 and I was able to launch with not problem. The road into the park is very rough and you have to go REAL slow if you're towing a boat, but they have a boat ramp which is usable, albeit crude. I hear that if you put your trailer in too far, it will fall off the edge. If you're careful, though, you should be ok. I've attached a picture of my boat for you to compare.

Stewman773:
When you find a sheer drop off (from a few inches to several feet), rip your lure (pretty fast) over the edge of the drop off.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats a nice skiff bud, i like it, it would be great in shallow bays as well, i believe i know where you are talking about, so if you are headed north on 59 is this park on the righthand side, or do you get to the ramp on the south bound side, thanks for your help i will have to hit this place up, doing some last minute stuff to my trailer, also when does the good biting on white bass stop, i am new to this freshwater fishing!!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks anoldlady for the tip


----------



## anoldlady (Sep 19, 2005)

LS7747,
I prefer saltwater fishing too, but it's just too hard for me to find the fish in the winter time to justify the expense (except for the occasional trip, of course). Lake Conroe and Houston are only about 30 minutes from my house and Spring Creek is only about 15. During January and February, I usually focus on crappie and white bass because it's easier to guarantee that I'm bringing something home for the pan. As for timing, I think that the white bass are generally winding down by the end of February. You might get a few stragglers in early March, but they are few and far between (in the creek). If you do go into the creek, go SLOW and be super careful because there are all sorts of things that will ruin your day. Many of the obstacles are submerged and you won't see them. I was trying to be as careful as possible and still my motor was shut off twice by something (probably a downed tree) that I couldn't see.


----------



## WesG (Sep 28, 2007)

I was up fishing at Jesse Jones on Saturday and saw that guy on the Skeeter... that was the weirdest Skeeter I've seen, looked like a big canoe with an outboard on the back.


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

A buddy and I were up there too and saw him. We got there about three and I picked up a pig about 5 minutes into the trip then nothing until about 430. We started getting hits and then the ranger came by with the bull horn asking us to leave. It was just turning on. Three guys came by in a jonboat and started pulling them in one after another about that same time. Oh well, just got to get out there earlier


----------



## Keylargohouston (Jun 6, 2009)

*spring creek(jesse jones)*

yea,Im glad yall got into them,personally didnt have much luck,maybe they havent made it all the way up yet..


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice catch, its been a while since I got into the whites like that. I believe its time again.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

nice catch whites really fight hard for thier size


----------

